# Destin Swordfish Shootout??



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody have a clue when the Destin Swordfish Shootout is gonna be this year? I have been looking for the dates but their site has been under construction for months now. I'm assuming June again but an exact date would be awesome.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Call Legendary Marine at 800-337-2436 or 850-337-8300. Since they sponsor the Shootout, I imagine they could tell you the dates.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I just looked on their facebook page and its July 10-12th this year.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They moved it again? 

I don't know why they don't just stick with the same dates. That's the reason we couldn't fish it last year; conflicting schedules.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Talked to Legendary the other day and it is not looking promising.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Not looking promising how?


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

I spoke with Eric, tournament director last year, and his response to me via email "it looks like the tournament may not be held this year due to several different issues that are conflicting......however, I will keep you posted".

I fished the tourney last year, my first offshore tournament and had a blast. I asked him about dates to ensure I scheduled for it this year. I keep my boat at Legendary and Eric was actually the broker I used.
I hope he works it out, it just didn't sound likely at this point.

I am always looking for someone to go out with if you get a wild hair. I live in Alabama and need a few days notice.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

BUMMER....... Maybe somebody else will host one.... doubt it. I've been missing out on it for the last three years for stupid reasons, finally have a chance to clear my schedule way in advance and now now tourney?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

And now we find out Baypoint is also cancelled? Does anybody have a tournament schedule they can post?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bay point was a tough pill to swallow for many. If you were leaving from OB and had a nice fish on board but not necessarily a monster, you had to make up your mind as to whether you wanted to run the considerable distance to weigh in a "ok" fish. The boat owner I fished with last year in the Bay Point didn't want to run and weigh our tuna because he was "CERTAIN" that it wouldn't have placed. Of course the rest of us did but it's his boat. The tuna taped out at 103.5lbs. The 1st place tuna was somewhere in the mid 90's. Conflicts like that, a host of other "closer" tourneys added to this summer's predictions on gas prices would have most likely cut the competitor field by a wide margin.

As far as the sword tourney goes; We (Betty B) fished it the first year and had a great time, winning 3rd place overall and 2nd place small boat. We enjoyed the setup and how it ran. Last year Eric changed the dates. Now, I'm not a big tourney director but with most big game tourneys the dates stay the same so that crews can plan accordingly. By him changing it last year, our crew as well as 2 other crews I know of had to bail out due to conflicting schedules. The best run tourneys IMO keep the same dates so that they get repeat competitors year after year. That is how you build a tourney. If the anglers have a great time and it is well run, they tell their fellow anglers and boat owners and they may fish the following year. If boats don't return and the field of anglers stays the same or shrinks, its not a positive sign and depending on tourney budget may not be enough incentive to keep it running especially for whoeve is footing the largest portion of the bill.

Just my thoughts


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

It would be shame not to be able to defend our first place money overall and first place under 35 from last year!!!!!!


----------



## donald ricky (Mar 13, 2012)

*looking for someone who has a boat and wants to go fishing!*

I am highly experienced in deepsea fishing. i am going to be in the destin,pensacola, and panama city area between mar 24th-31st. I'm looking for someone who would be willing to share the cost of a boat ride to go deep sea fishing. i have fished for everything from flounder to wahoo and everything inbetween. please call 8167one six 8 one 7 8. if you are interested.


----------

